# Brazil's Donald Trump



## Preacher

Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race

Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.



Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.

You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy. 

He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.


----------



## Preacher

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
Click to expand...

He is EXACTLY what Brazil needs and so far looks like Brazilians agree. He's leading the polls.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is EXACTLY what Brazil needs and so far looks like Brazilians agree. He's leading the polls.
Click to expand...


And how would you know what Brazil needs, exactly? 

Just because he's leading the polls, might have more to do with telling massive porkies, because people want to believe what they're being told is true, even though they know it's lies.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
Click to expand...


Socialists brought Brazil to its lowest point!  They need a Trump as President and Rio needs a Rudy Giuliani.


----------



## frigidweirdo

CrusaderFrank said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialists brought Brazil to its lowest point!  They need a Trump as President and Rio needs a Rudy Giuliani.
Click to expand...


So your argument is that because you have a party that's not very close to the center on the left didn't work, that you need someone who's not close to the center on the right instead?

As if there's only two choices, and they're both fucked up. Er....


----------



## Pogo

Odium said:


> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.



Not hard to see why.

>> Bolsonaro – who has been described as “the most misogynistic, hateful elected official in the democratic world” and possibly the most repulsive politician on earth – is not known as a fan of the ballot-box.

Since the Pinochet-praising former paratrooper entered politics three decades ago, he has repeatedly called for a return to the kind of military rule Brazil endured until 1985. “I am in favour of a dictatorship,” he boasted during the first of seven terms as a congressman. <<​
Brasil was under the thumb of a military dictatorship forty-fifty years ago.  People still remember that.  And not in any way fondly.

I've still got LP records from that era clearly stamped "broadcast prohibited".  Those would be the first ones I'd play on the air.  Because fuck fascists.  They can sit on my spindle and rotate.


----------



## Pogo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is EXACTLY what Brazil needs and so far looks like Brazilians agree. He's leading the polls.
Click to expand...


>> polls showed support for Bolsonaro had plateaued at about 18%, indicating many voters considered him “crazy and dangerous”. <<​
That's from your own link.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

frigidweirdo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialists brought Brazil to its lowest point!  They need a Trump as President and Rio needs a Rudy Giuliani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your argument is that because you have a party that's not very close to the center on the left didn't work, that you need someone who's not close to the center on the right instead?
> 
> As if there's only two choices, and they're both fucked up. Er....
Click to expand...


My argument is that you know less than nothing about anything, especially about Brazil. I have relatives up from Rio and Goias and they're ready for the military to come back in and take over and give the Socialists well deserved helicopter rides.  One cousin in Rio wakes up to gun shots, the other had to drive down the wrong way on a one way street at night to keep from gettign car jacked.  It's another City Progressives destroyed


----------



## frigidweirdo

CrusaderFrank said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialists brought Brazil to its lowest point!  They need a Trump as President and Rio needs a Rudy Giuliani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your argument is that because you have a party that's not very close to the center on the left didn't work, that you need someone who's not close to the center on the right instead?
> 
> As if there's only two choices, and they're both fucked up. Er....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument is that you know less than nothing about anything, especially about Brazil. I have relatives up from Rio and Goias and they're ready for the military to come back in and take over and give the Socialists well deserved helicopter rides.  One cousin in Rio wakes up to gun shots, the other had to drive down the wrong way on a one way street at night to keep from gettign car jacked.  It's another City Progressives destroyed
Click to expand...


Oh, I know nothing because...... because..... 

Do you know me? No you fucking don't.


----------



## JLW

Why anyone would cheer a democracy falling is beyond me.  It just tells how much Trump and his supporters disdain democracy and democratic principles.  Nothing more be said then to watch the waves of support for a coup from Trumpers and Trump himself.  It all speaks for itself.


----------



## Preacher

Johnlaw said:


> Why anyone would cheer a democracy falling is beyond me.  It just tells how much Trump and his supporters disdain democracy and democratic principles.  Nothing more be said then to watch the waves of support for the right-wing for a coup from Trumpers and Trump himself.  It all speaks for itself.


You leftists are the ones pushing towards totalitarianism. Don't like Trump supporters,assault them,hit their cars,threaten their kids and wives....so just stop WHINING...its so unbecoming for an adult....


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hard to see why.
> 
> >> Bolsonaro – who has been described as “the most misogynistic, hateful elected official in the democratic world” and possibly the most repulsive politician on earth – is not known as a fan of the ballot-box.
> 
> Since the Pinochet-praising former paratrooper entered politics three decades ago, he has repeatedly called for a return to the kind of military rule Brazil endured until 1985. “I am in favour of a dictatorship,” he boasted during the first of seven terms as a congressman. <<​
> Brasil was under the thumb of a military dictatorship forty-fifty years ago.  People still remember that.  And not in any way fondly.
> 
> I've still got LP records from that era clearly stamped "broadcast prohibited".  Those would be the first ones I'd play on the air.  Because fuck fascists.  They can sit on my spindle and rotate.
Click to expand...


From the sublinks above:

>> After a female senator from the left-wing PSOL party requested that he be investigated, Bolsonaro said PSOL was a “party of dicks and faggots.” He added that he would respond to her “with toilet paper,” asked with mock sensitivity if he “injured her femininity,” and said she’s not like most Brazilian women. When a female television reporter earlier this year asked him about the investigation of the dictatorship, he screamed that she was an “uneducated idiot” and told her that she was not permitted to speak further. When President Rousseff advocated a program to teach school children to respect gays, he strongly suggested it was because she is a lesbian (“stop lying,” he said on the floor of Congress, and “admit your love with homosexuals”). Last year, he called the Minister for Women’s Policy, Eleonora Menicucci, a “big dyke.” <<​

Then there's the time Bolsonaro stood up immediately after a female legislator had denounced the heavy-handed US-supported military dictatorship of 1964-1985 --- the one Bolsonaro enthusiastically waxes nostalgic about ---  and its heavy censorship and physical and sexual abuse, and declared the female legislator was a "slut" who was "not worth raping".  

This is the mindset that makes the OP wet.  That tells us much.


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialists brought Brazil to its lowest point!  They need a Trump as President and Rio needs a Rudy Giuliani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your argument is that because you have a party that's not very close to the center on the left didn't work, that you need someone who's not close to the center on the right instead?
> 
> As if there's only two choices, and they're both fucked up. Er....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument is that you know less than nothing about anything, especially about Brazil. I have relatives up from Rio and Goias and they're ready for the military to come back in and take over and give the Socialists well deserved helicopter rides.  One cousin in Rio wakes up to gun shots, the other had to drive down the wrong way on a one way street at night to keep from gettign car jacked.  It's another City Progressives destroyed
Click to expand...


It's ironic that the knuckledragger Bolosandro is with the "Progressive" party innit.

Kinda like the whole 'Hitler was a socialist' comic.


----------



## JLW

Odium said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why anyone would cheer a democracy falling is beyond me.  It just tells how much Trump and his supporters disdain democracy and democratic principles.  Nothing more be said then to watch the waves of support for the right-wing for a coup from Trumpers and Trump himself.  It all speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> You leftists are the ones pushing towards totalitarianism. Don't like Trump supporters,assault them,hit their cars,threaten their kids and wives....so just stop WHINING...its so unbecoming for an adult....
Click to expand...

That is plain deflection.  It was not a leftist who wrote this OP.


----------



## Preacher

Johnlaw said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why anyone would cheer a democracy falling is beyond me.  It just tells how much Trump and his supporters disdain democracy and democratic principles.  Nothing more be said then to watch the waves of support for the right-wing for a coup from Trumpers and Trump himself.  It all speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> You leftists are the ones pushing towards totalitarianism. Don't like Trump supporters,assault them,hit their cars,threaten their kids and wives....so just stop WHINING...its so unbecoming for an adult....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is plain deflection.  It was not a leftist who wrote this OP.
Click to expand...

YOU are a leftist.


----------



## JLW

Odium said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why anyone would cheer a democracy falling is beyond me.  It just tells how much Trump and his supporters disdain democracy and democratic principles.  Nothing more be said then to watch the waves of support for the right-wing for a coup from Trumpers and Trump himself.  It all speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> You leftists are the ones pushing towards totalitarianism. Don't like Trump supporters,assault them,hit their cars,threaten their kids and wives....so just stop WHINING...its so unbecoming for an adult....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is plain deflection.  It was not a leftist who wrote this OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU are a leftist.
Click to expand...

I am not the one ostensibly supporting Brazil's move towards dicatorship.  You are.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Progressives are getting pretty uppity these days, shooting Republicans here at home, stabbing them in Brazil

Brazil far-right candidate Bolsonaro in serious condition after...


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Progressives are getting pretty uppity these days, shooting Republicans here at home, stabbing them in Brazil
> 
> Brazil far-right candidate Bolsonaro in serious condition after...



Yanno some 'uppity' Germans tried to kill Hitler too.

Although the "Progressive" era was already over even then.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Brazilian football club condemns its fans' 'queers will be killed' chant

Looks like he is winning.

*A Brazilian football club has condemned its own supporters after they chanted death threats at opposing fans.

On Sunday (September 16), during a 0-0 draw between Atlético Mineiro and Cruzeiro, Mineiro supporters sang: “Cruzeiro fans, be careful, Bolsonaro will kill the queers.”

Their chant referred to Jair Bolsonaro, a far-right, anti-LGBT politician who has said he would prefer to have a dead son over a gay one, and is the frontrunner to become Brazil’s next president.*


Very sad.


----------



## Pogo

*Why Brazilian women are saying #NotHim*

>> Several million women in Brazil have declared an online war against the front-running presidential candidate, the far-right Jair Bolsonaro, ahead of the first round of elections due to take place on 7 October.

Mr Bolsonaro, who is currently recovering in hospital after being stabbed during a political rally on 6 September, is known for making offensive, off-the-cuff remarks about women, black people and sexual minorities.

Since his stabbing - by an apparently mentally ill man opposed to his political views - he has risen to 28% in opinion polls and is seen as the most likely candidate to dispute a run-off on 28 October.

.... But in the past week, various female celebrities have joined an effort to counteract his rise in the polls, taking to their social media accounts to post using the hashtag #EleNão (#NotHim).

The tag had been mentioned nearly 200,000 times in total on Instagram alone by Thursday morning.  On Twitter, #EleNao had more than 193,000 mentions between Friday, 14 September and Sunday, according to monitoring by researchers at FGV university. Additionally, there were 152k tweets with the hashtag #EleNunca (#NeverHim).

The list of women posting against the far-right candidate includes prominent actresses, journalists and TV presenters.  "#EleNao is not just about politics. It is about morals," actress Deborah Secco tweeted to her 3.4m followers.


The controversial politician is appealing against a fine handed to him for telling Congresswoman Maria do Rosario, from the left-wing Workers Party: "I wouldn't rape you because you don't deserve it."

...  Mr Bolsonaro also caused uproar while talking about his own daughter during a public event in April 2017. "I have five children. I had four boys, and in the fifth, I weakened and a girl came," he said at the time.

... He has said the "mistake" of Brazil's military dictatorship (1964-1985) was "to torture, not kill" left-wing activists and promised to stop funding human rights organisations "because human rights are a disservice to Brazil".

Last week in this 'online war', a closed Facebook group for women against the candidate, which had grown to more than 2m followers since its creation on 30 August, was hacked.  Its name, "Women United *Against *Bolsonaro", was changed to "Women *With*Bolsonaro" - prompting the candidate to thank the group on his Twitter account, apparently mistaking the hacked page for a genuine one.

The page has since been restored to its rightful administrators. <<  -- The Beeb​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is EXACTLY what Brazil needs and so far looks like Brazilians agree. He's leading the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >> polls showed support for Bolsonaro had plateaued at about 18%, indicating many voters considered him “crazy and dangerous”. <<​
> That's from your own link.
Click to expand...


Jair Bolsonaro got a lot more than 18% he got 46.1% and narrowly missed winning outright, so it goes to a run off on October 28 and he only needs 3.9% to get to the 50%, he is going to be the next President of Brasil and that's it. His nearest competitor the Leftist Fernando Haddad at 29.1 and look who Haddad's running mate is Manuela d'Avila of the COMMUNIST PARTY of Brasil.





^^^^ The above from another thread I have posted in post-results:

Brazil far-right candidate gains women voters, despite leftist smear campaign


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is EXACTLY what Brazil needs and so far looks like Brazilians agree. He's leading the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >> polls showed support for Bolsonaro had plateaued at about 18%, indicating many voters considered him “crazy and dangerous”. <<​
> That's from your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jair Bolsonaro got a lot more than 18% he got 46.1% and narrowly missed winning outright, so it goes to a run off on October 28 and he only needs 3.9% to get to the 50%, he is going to be the next President of Brasil and that's it. His nearest competitor the Leftist Fernando Haddad at 29.1 and look who Haddad's running mate is Manuela d'Avila of the COMMUNIST PARTY of Brasil.
> 
> View attachment 221200
> 
> ^^^^ The above from another thread I have posted in post-results:
> 
> Brazil far-right candidate gains women voters, despite leftist smear campaign
Click to expand...



So what?  Haddad had been campaigning only for a few weeks.

Bolsinaro is an asshole fascist bigot, period.  If he gets in the result will be polarization and strife.  And by the way 29% is a considerable jump from where Haddad was.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is EXACTLY what Brazil needs and so far looks like Brazilians agree. He's leading the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >> polls showed support for Bolsonaro had plateaued at about 18%, indicating many voters considered him “crazy and dangerous”. <<​
> That's from your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jair Bolsonaro got a lot more than 18% he got 46.1% and narrowly missed winning outright, so it goes to a run off on October 28 and he only needs 3.9% to get to the 50%, he is going to be the next President of Brasil and that's it. His nearest competitor the Leftist Fernando Haddad at 29.1 and look who Haddad's running mate is Manuela d'Avila of the COMMUNIST PARTY of Brasil.
> 
> View attachment 221200
> 
> ^^^^ The above from another thread I have posted in post-results:
> 
> Brazil far-right candidate gains women voters, despite leftist smear campaign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Haddad had been campaigning only for a few weeks.
> 
> Bolsinaro is an asshole fascist bigot, period.  If he gets in the result will be polarization and strife.  And by the way 29% is a considerable jump from where Haddad was.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump of the tropics: the 'dangerous' candidate leading Brazil's presidential race
> 
> Awesome! I wish him luck! I followed him on FB last night...love the people call him Legend...that's just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is EXACTLY what Brazil needs and so far looks like Brazilians agree. He's leading the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >> polls showed support for Bolsonaro had plateaued at about 18%, indicating many voters considered him “crazy and dangerous”. <<​
> That's from your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jair Bolsonaro got a lot more than 18% he got 46.1% and narrowly missed winning outright, so it goes to a run off on October 28 and he only needs 3.9% to get to the 50%, he is going to be the next President of Brasil and that's it. His nearest competitor the Leftist Fernando Haddad at 29.1 and look who Haddad's running mate is Manuela d'Avila of the COMMUNIST PARTY of Brasil.
> 
> View attachment 221200
> 
> ^^^^ The above from another thread I have posted in post-results:
> 
> Brazil far-right candidate gains women voters, despite leftist smear campaign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Haddad had been campaigning only for a few weeks.
> 
> Bolsinaro is an asshole fascist bigot, period.  If he gets in the result will be polarization and strife.  And by the way 29% is a considerable jump from where Haddad was.
Click to expand...



Brasil is ALREADY in strife, they are literally on the edge of economic disaster thanks to years of Socialism and Corruption. The Anti-Bolsonaro Crowd are going to run this October 28 vote as Democracy vs Fascism, the problem in Brasil is that a majority of Brasilians think Democracy has only brought them Chaos and Corruption.

Fernando Haddad a Leftist running with a COMMUNIST, he builds a Coalition to go into the October 28 run off how exactly? He has to now reposition himself as some type of Centrist Moderate, he does that HOW when he's running with a COMMUNIST.

The situation as I already mention is that Jair Bolsonaro only has to get 3.9% more in the October 28 run off and he gets that as I illustrated with the voters from the New Party 2.5%, Patriota 1.3% and Christian Democracy 0.1% added to his 46.1% that gets him 50% and he wins.

Even IF Fernando Haddad got ALL the voters from EVERYONE else he would still lose.

As Jair Bolsonaro posted last night to his Facebook page: Brasil is on the edge of a corrupt Communist abyss and the voters can take one of two paths, Bolsonaro's path of prosperity, freedom, family and Godliness or Haddad's path of Venezuela.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just what a developing country needs, so fucker who's more interested in his own career.
> 
> You'd be better off looking at Britain's "Trump". Boris "me, me, me" Johnson, who decided to go with Brexit at the last minute because he saw the chance to take down Cameron, thereby opening the PMship to a certain BJ guy. Then he didn't get it, instead some witch got in. Then he's quit her cabinet because he thought quitting would take her town and open the PMship to a certain BJ guy.
> 
> He's taking down his own party, destroying his party's own government, not for the interests of the country, but for a guy who's initials basically spell out a blow job.
> 
> 
> 
> He is EXACTLY what Brazil needs and so far looks like Brazilians agree. He's leading the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >> polls showed support for Bolsonaro had plateaued at about 18%, indicating many voters considered him “crazy and dangerous”. <<​
> That's from your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jair Bolsonaro got a lot more than 18% he got 46.1% and narrowly missed winning outright, so it goes to a run off on October 28 and he only needs 3.9% to get to the 50%, he is going to be the next President of Brasil and that's it. His nearest competitor the Leftist Fernando Haddad at 29.1 and look who Haddad's running mate is Manuela d'Avila of the COMMUNIST PARTY of Brasil.
> 
> View attachment 221200
> 
> ^^^^ The above from another thread I have posted in post-results:
> 
> Brazil far-right candidate gains women voters, despite leftist smear campaign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Haddad had been campaigning only for a few weeks.
> 
> Bolsinaro is an asshole fascist bigot, period.  If he gets in the result will be polarization and strife.  And by the way 29% is a considerable jump from where Haddad was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brasil is ALREADY in strife, they are literally on the edge of economic disaster thanks to years of Socialism and Corruption. The Anti-Bolsonaro Crowd are going to run this October 28 vote as Democracy vs Fascism, the problem in Brasil is that a majority of Brasilians think Democracy has only brought them Chaos and Corruption.
> 
> Fernando Haddad a Leftist running with a COMMUNIST, he builds a Coalition to go into the October 28 run off how exactly? He has to now reposition himself as some type of Centrist Moderate, he does that HOW when he's running with a COMMUNIST.
> 
> The situation as I already mention is that Jair Bolsonaro only has to get 3.9% more in the October 28 run off and he gets that as I illustrated with the voters from the New Party 2.5%, Patriota 1.3% and Christian Democracy 0.1% added to his 46.1% that gets him 50% and he wins.
> 
> Even IF Fernando Haddad got ALL the voters from EVERYONE else he would still lose.
> 
> As Jair Bolsonaro posted last night to his Facebook page: Brasil is on the edge of a corrupt Communist abyss and the voters can take one of two paths, Bolsonaro's path of prosperity, freedom, family and Godliness or Haddad's path of Venezuela.
Click to expand...


I'm afraid "communist" isn't the booga-booga word in Brasil, or most of earth, that Joe McCarthy and his fellow trollers sold to a gullible US public, so that's a non-starter. And he's got nothing to do with "Venezuela", the comparison being absurd.  True, Haddad is associated with a party that is widely blamed for Brasil's problems, which is to his detriment, and the electorate is fatigued with them, but the reality is he's also the strongest alternative to Bolsinaro, so what would tip the election in his favour, if it does, is simply the act of _blocking _Bolsinaro.  In other words voters will be forced to hold their nose and vote for the lesser of "two evils".

Haddad is a pretty smart and capable guy though, so "two evils" is mainly a perception of association with the Worker's Party.  Less than a month ago he was under ten percent, only because he had just joined the race.  But with the alternative being Bolsonaro it's like being given a choice of Gerald Ford or Adolf Hitler.

Bolsonaro is a crude, self-serving, manipulative egomaniac whose values are in the gutter and who is utterly lacking in the essential personal trait any leader must possess, which is Empathy.  His election will try to tear Brasil apart.  And he'll do that intentionally because he's too full of himself to know better.


----------

